# Persian: هیچ غلطی نمیتونی بکنی



## sb70012

سلام دوستان
هیچ غلطی نمیتونی بکنی انگلیسی چجوری نوشته میشه؟ منظورم اینه که یکم توهین آمیز باشه

تشکر​


----------



## truce

A suggestion:
There is nodoing you can do.


----------



## sb70012

truce said:


> A suggestion:
> There is nodoing you can do.


ممنونم ولی فکر نکنم صحیح باشه و حالت توهین هم توش باشه


----------



## Pouriya

This kind of sentences are not usually used in English but you could say for example:
You can't do any fucking thing
And it's offensive as you wanted


----------



## sb70012

Pouriya said:


> You can't do any fucking thing


I was looking for this. 

Thank you.


----------



## eskandar

"You can't do shit" or "you can't do jack shit" could also work here.


----------



## PersoLatin

The slogan during the early days of the Iranian revolution (Ayatollah Khomeini) said "آمریکا هیچ غلطی نمیتونه بکنه", which translates to "America can't do a thing", and هیچ غلطی نمیتونی بکنی is "You can't do a thing". You can't just translate a more offensive version of it, to do that you need to make the Persian version, more offensive.


----------



## eskandar

I think "America can't do a damn thing" captures well the tone of Khomeini's remark.


----------



## PersoLatin

^ That sounds more faithful than the ones given above.


----------



## PersoLatin

Maybe I can sum up here. In modern Persian غلط کردن rarely means 'making a mistake', for that خطا/اشتباه کردن is used. غلط in غلط کردن is used mainly as an intensifier for doing/کردن, whatever that may be. Examples:

_ĉé qalati bekonam hâla?_ What the hell do I do now?
_qalat kardé in kâro kardé/harfo zadé_ - how dare he do/say that, very wrong of him to do/say that.
_qalat mikonam digé in kâro bekonam._ I will never do that/make that dreadful mistake again.
_ĉé qalathâ_ - What a cheek!, What cheek! Response to someone's action if they are taking liberties, or being rude/cheeky etc.

There are many other similar terms which will be confusing for a learner, examples:
_zahre mâr kon_ - Lit. 'do snake venom', used when telling someone to '(go) eat it' when there's has been some disagreement about the timing or appropriateness of eating 'it', English eqv. 'go & bloody well eat it' or much stronger using the f word.
_ zahre mâr kardé_ - Lit. 'done snake venom', eaten/drunk something, despite advice to the contrary/at an inappropriate time.
_ kuft kardé_ - see line above for meaning. (kuft means harm, knock, strike, related to kubidan)
_ xafé ŝo_ - 'shup up' Lit. (go) asphyxiate yourself/(go) be drowned.

All of the above are rude, except maybe among friends etc.


----------



## Kiumars

بعضی لغات و اصطلاحات معنی معادلی در زبانهای دیگه ندارند و باید اصطلاحی را از زبان دوم بکار برد که کاربردی مشابه داشته باشد. فحاشی و توهین و ناسزا در هر فرهنگی وابسته به آن فرهنگ است، مثلا در ایران گفتن "عرب مارمولک خور" توهین به حساب می آید ولی اگر شخص عربی که خودش مارمولک میخورد این جمله را بشنود، آنرا توهین به حساب نمی آورد و اگر قصد توهین به او را دارید باید اصطلاحی را استفاده کنید که آن شخص عرب خودش برای فحش دادن به دیگران استفاده میکند

معنی "هیچ غلطی نمیتواند بکند" یا "هیچ گوهی نمیتواند بخورد" این است که "هیچ صدمه یا ضرر و زیانی نمیتواند به من وارد بکند"، یعنی کارش فایده ای برایش ندارد. حال باید دید در زبان انگلیسی چه فحش هایی میشه پیدا کرد که این معنی را داشته باشند
 You can fuck yourself  or  You can fuck your mother,  actually mean fucking yourself only harms/hurts yourself 
بنا بر این آمریکا هیچ غلطی نمیتواند بکند معادل است با  
America can fuck herself


----------



## farzan

eskandar said:


> "You can't do shit" or "you can't do jack shit" could also work here.



As an alternative, may one put “you can do” in place of “you can’t do” in this sentence and still sound offensive?


----------



## PersoLatin

Kiumars said:


> معنی "هیچ غلطی نمیتواند بکند" یا "هیچ گوهی نمیتواند بخورد" این است که "هیچ صدمه یا ضرر و زیانی نمیتواند به من وارد بکند"، یعنی کارش فایده ای برایش ندارد. حال باید دید در زبان انگلیسی چه فحش هایی میشه پیدا کرد که این معنی را داشته باشند
> You can fuck yourself or You can fuck your mother, actually mean fucking yourself only harms/hurts yourself
> بنا بر این آمریکا هیچ غلطی نمیتواند بکند معادل است با
> America can fuck herself


Your analysis in Persian is correct but the language above is over the top, the Persian version does not imply such profanities.


----------



## Qureshpor

farzan said:


> As an alternative, may one put “you can do” in place of “you can’t do” in this sentence and still sound offensive?


No, one can not use the positive sentence to arrive at the negative meaning. It is always, "You can't do jack shit" or "You can't do fuck all!" to imply, "There is nothing that you can do".


----------



## farzan

OK, thanks, Qureshpor! I just supposed that these expressions stood for “you can do nothing”.


----------



## PersoLatin

Surely “you can do nothing” and “you can’t do anything” mean the same.

Also ‘jack shit’, ‘fuck all’, ‘sod all’ or ‘naff all’ originally meant and still means ‘nothing’ and used with ‘can’t’ makes a double negative, therefore a positive, isn’t that right, or is that wrong?


----------



## Qureshpor

PersoLatin said:


> Surely “you can do nothing” and “you can’t do anything” mean the same.


If jack shit, sod all, fuck all, naf all are taken to imply "nothing", then the sentence would indeed contain two negatives. I was taking their meaning to be "anything".

What I was saying is that in #5, one can not use, "You can.....".


----------



## PersoLatin

Qureshpor said:


> What I was saying is that in #5, one can not use, "You can.....".


I see.


----------

